# Casio FX-570ES in FE exam ? ( same as FX-115ES)



## bEightCon (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I have an FX-570ES calculator which is identical in looks &amp; functions with the FX-115ES. FX-570ES is sold in Asian countries, while FX-115ES is sold in north US.

The thing that makes me wonder is if the boards know this fact and if they would allow 570ES in the exam ?

Just curious but do they have extra spares to lend to exam takers in case they reject my 570ES ? I am not sure if I should take the risk since I don't really want to buy another while I already have one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bEightCon (Jan 17, 2013)

p/s: btw, has anyone seen anyone with a 570ES in FE/PE exam ? :banned:


----------



## mdriver (Jan 17, 2013)

You can only use the calculators from the NCEES approved list. No they do not have extra's to lend (at least in TN they didn't when I sat)

I would buy one from the list. I think the FX-115 ES is $20 or so. Not a deal breaker for sure.

No haven't seen the 570 ES BUT have seen the proctor's take away several calculators because people don't follow the list.

See the link:

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/2013-approved-calculator-list-announced/

Good luck


----------



## bEightCon (Jan 17, 2013)

That really sucks, 570ES is 115ES , but thanks for replying.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 17, 2013)

bEightCon said:


> That really sucks, 570ES is 115ES , but thanks for replying.






For less than $20, just simply buy a 115. Problem easily solved. Good luck.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=casio+115ES&amp;_sacat=0&amp;_odkw=casio+115&amp;_osacat=0&amp;_from=R40 

Currently at $9.99...


----------



## ikesdsu (Jan 22, 2013)

bEightCon said:


> That really sucks, 570ES is 115ES , but thanks for replying.


Yeah it is kind of a bummer but you really don't want to take a chance if you spent all that money and time and then loose your calculator.


----------



## iwire (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazon has it for $14 shipped if you have Prime..cheapest I seen..getting one myself


----------

